# OSCAT: Taster Auswertung Kurz Langer Tastendruck



## teddy (18 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung bei mir in meinem Häuschen.

Ich habe klassische Lichttaster, die per 24V Input auf eine Wago 750-880 gehen. Vor dort aus steuere ich auch per 24V Relais für das Licht an. Bis jetzt habe ich mit der OSCAT Bibliothek gearbeitet. Pro Licht einen SWITCH_I und wenn mehrere Taster die gleiche Lampe ansteuern, habe ich ein ODER vor den IN Eingang vom SWITCH_I. Funktioniert soweit alles gut.
Ich möchte jetzt einem Taster mehrere Funktionen zuordnen. Bei kurzem Tastendruck soll Licht1 aus bzw. ein geschaltet und bei langem Licht2 aus bzw. eingeschaltet werden. Ich hab für diese Funktion noch keinen richten passenden Baustein gefunden. Getestet habe ich CLICK_MODE und PULSE_LENGTH. Den langen Tastendruck bekomme ich noch Probleme heraus. Nur den kurzen kann ich leider nicht in meiner Struktur verwenden, da bei beiden Bausteinen der SHORT bzw. SINGLE Ausgang immer nur für einen Zyklus anstehen. Der SWITCH_I debounced den Eingang In leider, so dass das Licht bei kurzem Tastendruck gar nicht angehet.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich glaub ich hab da einen Verstädnisproblem der OSCAT Bibliothek.

Gruß
teddy


----------



## roboticBeet (18 Februar 2020)

Programmier dir das doch mit ein paar Flankenerkennungen und Timern selbst. 

//Edit:
Der Unterschied im kurzen und langen Tastendruck ist der Zeitpunkt, zu welchem die fallende Flanke kommt. Dies könnte man mittels logischem UND und zugehöriger Ein- und Ausschaltverzögerung auswerten.


----------

